# What Salinity level do you keep



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

let's try to find out the common ground on this issue.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I keep mine at 1.024


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am also at 1.024, but on AP most people has 1.026 or 1.025.
Here is the reason I created this poll

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm at 1.025...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

between 1.025 and 1.026, but 1.025 is my target


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine is usually at 1.025 to 1.026


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I keep mine on 1.025 to 1.026


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Reef salinity: 1.024


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

mine is kept at 1.026 due to anemones. That is the first thing all the anemone experts on RC say to do.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Agreed, if you are really into anenome's, 26 seems to actually make a bit of a difference


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

mine is 1.024 to 1.025. QT around 1.020 to match the LFS water and let it slowly raise up to DT salinity with natural evaporation.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

fish tanks are .023
coral tanks are 1.025


----------

